# Biete Vipa und Siemens Teile



## Baal (25 Juni 2010)

Hallo ,

die Schule ist nun um und meine Übungsgeräte suchen ein neues Zuhause .

Vorhanden sind :


1x Vipa MCC 1MB 953-1LK00000810

1x Vipa 10" TP 610-1BC00 inkl. WLAN und 1GB CF-Card und Movicon X2 ,neuwertig in OVP

1x Siemens LOGO 24R 6ED1 052-1HA00-0BA0 inkl.Speicher 6ED1 056-1AA00-0AA0

1x Siemens ET200M IM153-1 153-1AA03-0XB0 

2x Siemens 8x12Bit AI 331-7KF02-0AB0

2x Siemens SM338 Posi Input 338-4BC00-0AB0

1x Siemens CP342-5 342-5DA02-0XE0

2x Siemens Netzteil 24V/2A 6EP1331-1SL11

1x Siemens Netzteil 24V/2A 307 1BA00-0AA0

2x Siemens Profil- auf Hutschiene Adapter C98130-A1215-C9

1x Siemens Micromaster 440 0.55KW inkl. Profibus-Board , AOP und Filter

1x Helmke Drehstrommotor 0.55KW

1x USB nach MPI USB/MPI+

Zudem kommen noch diverse Profibus-stecker und Kabel sowie 

Profilschienenstücke und Front sowie Rückwandbus-stecker 



Bei Interesse oder dem Wunsch nach mehr Info bitte eine PN an mich !

Gruß Baal


----------



## pjoddi (25 Juni 2010)

Sorry, sollte ne PN werden...


----------

